# Cured and it didn't take much.(Drug induced)



## weebabyseamus (Jul 30, 2014)

In fact, it took nothing.

Those who have had it for years.. that is awful. It is. I can't comprehend it. But you're scaring the hell out of those who just stepped into this and you scared the hell out of me. Those who just ended up here calm down. Read my post and never come back to this site again.

Mine was drug induced. I woke up the next morning feeling as if nothing was real. No emotions other than fear. I was just going through the motions and nothing ever felt how it used to. My love for a lot of things went away and I was mad that I did this to myself.

Then I ended up on Google and here. People would try to give out tips to beat this and I didn't believe a word and I saw people who had it for YEARS? You know what that did? Convinced me I would never be myself again.

My sleep was awful. Dreams felt way to real and I panicked every night.

I set up a doctors appt. I came here and scared myself some more. I was desparate and tried all the tricks. Changed my diet, worked out, vitamins, everything.

Here's the kicker. I made the decision to never look up anything again or come here again and I quit for a few days.

4 days before my appt. I was me again. Not this 90% recovered stuff. I am me.

I prayed that I would get better to be able to come here and say that because that's what I needed to see. And I have a huge smile on my face because of it.

So those of you new to this. Go away. Don't come back. Maybe change your diet and work out. Idk. But I do know that you can be you again. I'm proof.

This isn't well written, I know but the point stands and if I help one person. I'm satisfied.


----------



## salmon (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you, but do you have any other advice rather than not researching about DP/DR?

It happened before I had read anything on this site, or any where else for that matter. I can't feel that it would just disappear suddenly if I stopped researching about it.


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

This post is awesome lol


----------

